# Spirit Halloween Decor and Props Filmed in 2011



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Here is a list of the props and decorations I filmed at Spirit Halloween in the year of 2011: 
1. Tekky Toys Jumping Spider
2. Tekky Toys Harvester
3. Tekky Toys Life Sentence
4. Tekky Toys Grave Digger
5. Tekky Toys Demonica
6. Tekky Toys Lurching Vampire
7. Tekky Toys Creeepy Caretaker
8. Gemmy Boris Karloff Frankenstein
9. Gemmy Scream 4 GhostFace
10. Magic Power Twilight Twitcher
11. Magic Power Talking Busts
12. YJ Zombie Bait
13. YJ Bang Bang Zombie Baby
14. Seasonal Visions Gatekeeper
15. Seasonal Visions Giggles Zombie Baby

You can find all of them on this playlist: http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL2DE4FD06D0645FFB


----------

